# I forgot my Whirlfloc again... whats my options ?



## Maheel (7/5/13)

it's in the fermenter a LFPA type thing and i will dry hop in a few days with some maybe citra

i intend to CC it when done

whats my best "treatments" to go with, i dont normally use anything but whirlfloc in the boil and CC for a few days

i have a planned trip to CB tomorrow so could try something "new" (purchase)


----------



## mxd (7/5/13)

I forget often  80% will clear up nicely after 1 4-5 day CC and a couple weeks in the keg, 15% will take longer and 5% just don't wont to clear up ?

she'll be fine


----------



## sponge (7/5/13)

Search on using some gelatine.

I use a teaspoon per ~22L in about half a cup of just-under boiling water. Mix it in either when CCing for a couple of days at 0-1'C, or add it to the keg before racking and leave at 0-1'C for a couple of days and discard the first half glass.


----------



## joshuahardie (7/5/13)

Spose, you could give brewbrite or something similar a go if that is what you mean, but really if you are happy with the clarity of your beer, then really there is no need to deviate from your normal routine.


----------



## NewtownClown (7/5/13)

My suggestion would be to ask Ross at CB for the best solution. I have missed the whirfloc twice with no apparent damge other than more trub than normal into the fermenter and a little longer for cold conditiong...


----------



## Maheel (7/5/13)

i also thought i might give something "new" a try 

i gelatin is a good option cheap and easy


----------



## NewtownClown (7/5/13)

Not sure how effective gelatin is with protein break but it sure works on yeast


----------



## stm (7/5/13)

Don't do anything (except for your CC), and then report back here with whether the result was any different to when you used whirlfloc! (Taste and aroma, as well as appearance.)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/13)

Face it. Your going to have to throw it out


----------



## lukiferj (7/5/13)

Leave it. Beer will taste fine, if a little cloudier than usual. Did the same thing a few weeks ago.


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Whirlfoc assists hot break material in clumping so that it drops out of solution in the boil. It affects hot break.

Gelatine assists yeast particles in clumping so they drop out of solution after fermentation is completed. Two completely different products for two completely different purposes.

Hot break forms during the boil. It is recommended that it be left behind - not so much because of the potential effect on clarity but because of the potential effect on things like head retention and more importantly, shelf life.

If you forgot your whirlfloc or carrageegan or brewbrite or whatever kettle fining, then there are probably more bits of hot break protein floating in your wort that make their way into your beer. 

This does not mean the beer is ruined, or will be undrinkable and some carry over, especially in homebrewing systems, is inevitable. If you whirlpool and don't dump everything into your fermenter from the kettle, then chances are you are leaving a significant amount behind. Might not be perfect practice but HB rarely is in my experience.

I'd leave it, ferment it out, drink it and try and remember it next time. Whirlfloc is an aid to reducing the final amount of hot break - it's not like forgetting hops.


----------



## Maheel (7/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Face it. Your going to have to throw it out


lol never ever !!!

ok i might just proceed as normal but use gelatin in the keg as i have been wanting to try that any way to see if it's any better clearing a keg 

cheers all


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Any haze that relates to the break won't be cleared by gelatin. I know isinglass can get rid of proteins relating to cold break - not sure of their effect on hot break, nor whether the chemical pathways are set from the beginning of fermentation if significant hot break is included.


----------



## dago001 (8/5/13)

If it was me, I would
1 - Run around in a wild panic in ever decreasing circles, flailing my arms about and shouting obscenites at myself, until eventually, I disappeared up my own ar$e.
2 - Calm down after a while, post on AHB and sift through all the good and well thought out answers, and come to my senses.
3 - Ferment, CC, filter, keg.
4a - If it is cloudy - Drink, and tell all my mates its a clone of Matilda Bay Cloudy Ale.
4b - If it is clear - Drink, and explain my mates how my expertise as a brewer saved my brew by utilising modern and technical practices that they wont understand.
5 - Enjoy brewing and make sure it never happens again.
Cheers
LagerBomb
p.s. I have left out whirlfloc a few times, and although I cant remember if the beer was cloudy or not, it was certainly drinkable.


----------



## Truman42 (8/5/13)

And if you use Brewmate or other brewing software add the whirlfoc to the miscellaneous additions so you dont forget again...... next time.


----------



## Econwatson (8/5/13)

Is Whirfloc considered superior to Brewbrite? I see most recipes recommend Whirfloc specifically.


----------



## Nick JD (8/5/13)

I like Koppafloc. It makes the break material very solidly clumped.


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

Econwatson said:


> Is Whirfloc considered superior to Brewbrite? I see most recipes recommend Whirfloc specifically.


Different product. Brewbrite is a combo of kettle fining (irish moss/carrageegan whatever) and PVVP (Polyclar etc) so it works on both hot break and chill haze. Whirlfloc is irish moss with a dispersant so it only works on hot break.

If you have ever used PVVP and want to make your additions easier (one addition to the boil rather than one in the boil and one post ferement) then you would use brewbrite to allegedly (never used it myself) achieve the same goal.


----------



## pmastello (8/5/13)

One little trick I do so I don't forget to add my kettle finings - When measuring out your hop additions in advance, I add my kettle fining to the 10 or 20 min addition. I've never forgotten a hop addition, but I have frequently forgotten to add finings.
This is a great way to remember them


----------



## fletcher (8/5/13)

Truman said:


> And if you use Brewmate or other brewing software add the whirlfoc to the miscellaneous additions so you dont forget again...... next time.


i can second this. using the boil timers for me worked out well.

"wtf? i didn't have a hop addition at 15 minutes...oh wait..."


----------



## adryargument (8/5/13)

Meh, I use it 50% of the time when I remember. However I don't cc as it is a ridiculous idea to drop the fridge to 1 degree for the sake of one beer. There really is no noticeable effect on the end product.
All my beers end up quite clear after 4-6 days on the tap.


----------



## stuchambers (8/5/13)

I didn't use it (Whirlfloc) for about 6 months, I simply ran out and was rather lazy so didn't get more. I did notice in this time my beers were considerably more hazy but still tasted fine. I have since got some more whirlfloc and my beers are clear again. I also place it in the container when I weigh my 10 or 15 min hop addition so I don't forget to add it.


----------

